# Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?



## Steffek (12. Februar 2020)

*Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Hallo zusammen, 
Wie im Titel schon zu erkennen, beschäftige ich mich gerade ein wenig mit der Frage, ob es schädlich ist, wenn man seine Heimkinogeräte, wie Soundanlage und TV bei nicht Benutzung über eine abschaltbare Steckdosenleiste abschaltet um den StandBy Stromverbrauch zu verhindern.
Habe schon einige Themen bei meiner Suche durch das Internet gefunden, jedoch alles Themen die sehr alt sind. 

Wie schaut es bei der heutigen Technik dazu aus, schadet das tägliche manchmal auch mehrmalige am Tag ein und ausschalten der Steckerleiste meinem Fernseh und Soundsystem, sowie einem Computer? 

Habt ihr Erfahrung oder seid bewandt auf diesem Thema und könnt mal eure Meinung dazu sagen. 
Würde mich freuen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## pedi (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

also mehrmals am tag halte ich persönlich für sinnbefreit.
ich habe einen pc, einen monitor und einen blurayplayer an einer schaltleiste angeschlossen.
wenn ich am tag die geräte in betrieb nehme, wirs die leiste eingeschaltet, wenn ich im laufe des tages weiß, dass ich teile nichtmehr  benutze, abgeschaltet.
es funktioniert noch jdes gerät einwandfrei.


----------



## Ryle (12. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Schaden tut des generell nur bei Geräten die den Standby zwingend benötigen. Dazu zählen bspw. OLED TVs die während dem Standby ihre Pixel Refreseh Zyklen durchlaufen.

Allerdings ist der Standby Verbrauch bei den meisten halbwegs aktuellen Geräten irgendwo im Watt Nachkomma Bereich und du dürftest bei mehrfachem manuellen Schalten am Tag durch Einschaltstörme der Netzteilen wohl mehr Strom verbrauchen als wenn die Dinger einfach im Standby bleiben würden. Kommt natürlich aufs Gerät an, daher würde ich vorher eher messen was welches Gerät verbraucht und nur die manuell abschalten, die auch tatsächlich zu viel im Standby schlucken. HiFi Reveiver mit Passtrough usw. können gerne mal mehr schlucken weil sie auf Befehle vom TV oder Netzwerk warten.


----------



## claster17 (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ich kapp den Strom vom PC alleine schon deshalb, weil mich die rote Standby-LED der Bildschirme tierisch nervt. Sobald ich den Strom wieder einschalte, fährt der Computer von allein hoch und ich muss die Bildschirme nicht extra einschalten.
Seit über 20 Jahren mach ich das schon so.


----------



## cordonbleu (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Für den PC habe ich eine schaltbare Steckdosenleiste mit Master / Slave System, d.h. wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet wird, schaltet die Leiste den Monitor, Lautsprecher usw auch mit an. 
Ansonsten hängen meine Multimediageräte direkt am Netz. Der TV zieht im Standby weniger als 1 W und die Stereoanlage ist so alt, dass sie über den Hauptschalter komplett vom Netz genommen wird. 
Einzig den Drucker habe ich mittlerweile auch permanent am Netz, da er regelmäßig eine Reinigung durchführen muss. 

Ansonsten stecke ich meine Geräte nach Bedarf in die Steckdose und auch wieder raus


----------



## Steffek (13. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*



cordonbleu schrieb:


> Für den PC habe ich eine schaltbare Steckdosenleiste mit Master / Slave System, d.h. wenn der Rechner eingeschaltet wird, schaltet die Leiste den Monitor, Lautsprecher usw auch mit an.
> Ansonsten hängen meine Multimediageräte direkt am Netz. Der TV zieht im Standby weniger als 1 W und die Stereoanlage ist so alt, dass sie über den Hauptschalter komplett vom Netz genommen wird.
> Einzig den Drucker habe ich mittlerweile auch permanent am Netz, da er regelmäßig eine Reinigung durchführen muss.
> 
> Ansonsten stecke ich meine Geräte nach Bedarf in die Steckdose und auch wieder raus



Das hört sich ja interessant an, ist der PC denn dann auch immer komplett vom Netz? 
Und wie ist das alles angeschlossen?

Oder hab ich gerade nur nen Denkfehler und du redest auch von einer normalen Schaltbaren Steckdose?


----------



## cordonbleu (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*



Steffek schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja interessant an, ist der PC denn dann auch immer komplett vom Netz?
> Und wie ist das alles angeschlossen?
> 
> Oder hab ich gerade nur nen Denkfehler und du redest auch von einer normalen Schaltbaren Steckdose?



Hier so ein Teil ist das: Secure-Tec 19.500A UEberspannungsschutz-Automatiksteckdosenleiste 8-fach anthrazit 3m H05VV-F 3G1,5 1xMaster 5xSlave 2xPermanent | brennenstuhl(R)

Wenn die Leiste aus ist, ist der komplette PC vom Netzt. Schaltet man die Leiste ein, kann man den PC einschalten. Der Stromfluss wird gemessen und ist einstellbar, sodass ein Relais die Slaves ab einer einstellbaren Leistung (die vom Master = PC ) gezogen wird einschaltet. Ansich relativ simpel


----------



## HisN (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Was spricht gegen Themen die sehr alt sind, hat sich ja nix geändert.
Bei mir hängt sowohl mein PC wie auch meine Heimkino-Anlage hinter smarten Steckdosen, die den Strom abschalten sobald 20 Minuten eine bestimmte Menge an Verbrauch unterschritten werden.
Besonders die Heimkino-Anlage die gut 30W im Standby frisst wird damit ein bisschen gebremst. Und das seit Jahren. 
Negative Folgen konnte ich bis jetzt keine feststellen, bis auf die Tatsache das ich die Dosen per App oder per Tastendruck anschalten muss^^


----------



## kero81 (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

@HisN
Smarte Steckdosen im Sinne von Einsätzen oder KNX o.ä. gesteuert


----------



## HisN (14. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Im Sinne von "Ich kann eine Regel definieren wie die Dose schaltet" oder halt per App/Smarthome schaltbar/regelbar.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ich hatte hier eine Steckdosenleiste von APC. Dachte ich hätte etwas gutes gekauft.
Der Kippschalter hat mich von Anfang an gestört. Sehr klein und unhandlich. 
Hat öfter geknistert beim umlegen. Gestern wars besonders schlimm.  Waren leichte Funken zu sehen.
Hatte da Angst um meine Hardware.
Habe jetzt vorübergehend wieder eine 0/8/15 Steckerdosenleiste im Betrieb womit ich jahreland nie Probleme hatte.
Die sind ja auch TÜV geprüft.
Ich war am überlegen mir einen von Brennenstuhl zu holen. Weiß aber nicht ob sich das überhaupt lohnt.


----------



## cordonbleu (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Hat öfter geknistert beim umlegen. Gestern wars besonders schlimm.  Waren leichte Funken zu sehen.



Das macht meine leider auch manchmal. Und dabei ist das schon eine Brennenstuhl, die extra für solche Anwendungen ist. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Habe jetzt vorübergehend wieder eine 0/8/15 Steckerdosenleiste im Betrieb womit ich jahreland nie Probleme hatte.



Von den billigen Schaltleisten habe ich 2 Stück innerhalb eines halben Jahres gekillt und mir dann die Brennenstuhl gekauft. Denke die höhen Aufladeströme des Nt sind nicht gut für den Schalter... Aber reine Vermutung. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ich war am überlegen mir einen von Brennenstuhl zu holen. Weiß aber nicht ob sich das überhaupt lohnt.



Ich würde sagen: Nein. 
Meine erste Brennenstuhlleiste hielt ein knappes Jahr und schaltete dann oft nicht mehr, obwohl der Kippschalter auf ein stand. Habe ich reklamiert und eine neue bekommen (auch wenn der Händler den Schaden angeblich nicht reproduzieren konnte). Diese Austauschleiste läuft nun seit etwa 6 Jahren.


----------



## RyzA (15. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*



cordonbleu schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen: Nein.
> Meine erste Brennenstuhlleiste hielt ein knappes Jahr und schaltete dann oft nicht mehr, obwohl der Kippschalter auf ein stand. Habe ich reklamiert und eine neue bekommen (auch wenn der Händler den Schaden angeblich nicht reproduzieren konnte). Diese Austauschleiste läuft nun seit etwa 6 Jahren.


Ich habe lieber größere Kippschalter welche leichter gehen.

Wobei es ja angeblich besser sein soll wenn sie schwerer umzulegen sind und ein "klacken" zu hören ist.


----------



## Bongripper666 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Beim heutigen Standby Verbrauch ist die Energieersparnis so niedrig, dass ein defekter Lautstärkeregler nach 5 Jahren immer noch teurer kommen wird. Fazit: Es lohnt sich einfach nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Ich schließe mich der hier schon mehrfach geäußerten Ansicht an, dass es zwar in der Regel nicht schadet, aber auch keinerlei keine Ersparnis (eher das Gegenteil) bringt, moderne und nicht allzu billige Geräte ständig vom Netz zu trenne und nur bei Bedarf wieder anzuklemmen.

Das physische Trennen vom Netz ist eine Sicherheitmaßnahme, keine Sparmaßnahme. Beim mir hängen alle Geräte an regulierten Steckleisten (industrial grade), letztere werden aber nicht ständig an und aus geknipst. Das Ganze ist im Alltag ein zusätzlicher Überlastungsschutz und erlaubt mir, für längere Abwesenheit alles vom Netz zu trennen, ohne drölfzig Stecker ziehen zu müssen.


----------



## kero81 (16. Februar 2020)

*AW: Schaltbare Steckdosenleiste auf Dauer schädlich?*

Man bedenke das die Schaltkontake im Schalter nur bis zu einem maximalen Strom ausgelegt sind. KA wie hoch der bei Steckdosenleisten ist... Als Ansatz, die Kontake in einem Busch Jäger schalter sind nur für maximal 10A ausgelegt... Je nachdem was man also an der Steckdosenleiste betreibt und beim Einschalten der Steckdosenleiste direkt an geht (Einschaltstrom) "könnte" das auf "Dauer" schädlich für die Kontakte des Schalters sein.


----------

